# Vizsla Bloggers on HVF?



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

So we have a new blogger in Ozkar after I shamed him into trying.

And hey, he did! Proud to say I am his first follower.

http://aussievizsladiaries.blogspot.com/?v=0

I know a few of you out there have blogs.

Can you let us know who you are? Small worldwide community of red bird dog addicts untied.

Rod a.k.a. redbirddog


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

My blog is "Living the Life of Riley"! 

http://ltlor.blogspot.com/


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

LOL nice picture!

I actually blog off an on, but totally not related to Vizslas. Well, mostly not related. My blog is running/fitness centered. Occasionally Kobi makes appearances since I run with him.

I do enjoy checking out a lot of the Vizsla blogs... and I follow a lot of Vizsla owners on twitter. Unfortunately a lot of the Vizsla owners on twitter don't seem to care to join us here when I suggest it


----------



## RustyBear (Jul 25, 2011)

Threefsh... Riley is ADORABLE!!! Love reading these blogs that you all have started. They are making me quite jealous though, you guys have beautiful places to take your dogs!!!


----------



## jjohnson (Nov 9, 2011)

We don't have a blog, but Gus does have his very own Facebook page! 

https://www.facebook.com/#!/profile.php?id=100002224518518


----------



## Lincolns Parents (Aug 6, 2011)

Same here.....we dont blog but Lincoln has his own Facebook page....with ALOT of V friends from all over the world. 

Just type in Lincoln Vizsla.....hes the only one.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

RBD, she needs a wax!


----------



## Bodhi (Jan 1, 2010)

Bodhi's Blog:

http://www.ophale.com/bodhi_tales/


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

WOW!! I have really enjoyed reading all of these blogs. Thanks, everybody, for sharing here on the forums. 

I don't "do" facebook, and I don't have a blog. Willie does have an old page on Dogster, but after reading all of this, I feel kind of negligent! http://www.dogster.com/dogs/1060856


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

My blog isn't anything special. I wish I updated it more and added cool photos and information.

But, still, it's Oso's blog.



http://vizsla-love.blogspot.com/


----------



## finch (Sep 19, 2011)

I don't have a blog, but I do have a Facebook page for Finch following her journey to become a therapy dog: https://www.facebook.com/finchpup Hope to "meet" you there!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Finch, would you mind sharing some of your therapy dog training experiences? If so, perhaps start a thread so I and anyone else interested can read and ask questions. I think Astro would be good at this, he's really cruisey.


----------



## anne_wilcrest (Oct 20, 2011)

penny's photo blog is: http://prettyprettypenny.tumblr.com/

(pretty much exclusively photos)

@finch, I'd like to second @Ozkar's request for a therapy post - I would love to hear any pro-tips you might have


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Love all the blogs! You guys are so dedicated!! 

Penny is beautiful!! and her person is so witty!!! loved the captions!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Anne, that made me giggle! Well did!!  Penny is such a pretty girl.


----------



## anne_wilcrest (Oct 20, 2011)

thank you! i am so glad you like it
they sure don't make it easy! i positive we all have cameras full of photos of red blurs!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Yes, I think 90 out of 100 shots I take are of empty spaces, or red blurrs!!  Arn't they just delightful!!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> Yes, I think 90 out of 100 shots I take are of empty spaces, or red blurrs!! Arn't they just delightful!!


I only use "sports action" setting on my little Nikon cool-pix with the dogs. Any other setting gives me red streaks except for those rare moments when they settle down late during a walk. Usually after two hours of running.

So my default mode is sports mode. Wouldn't have it any other way!

RBD
http://redbirddog.blogspot.com


----------



## finch (Sep 19, 2011)

Ozkar said:


> Finch, would you mind sharing some of your therapy dog training experiences? If so, perhaps start a thread so I and anyone else interested can read and ask questions. I think Astro would be good at this, he's really cruisey.



I would love to share Ozkar... I started a thread here: http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,3311.msg22401.html#msg22401 that I'd be happy to add to. Finch starts her next round of classes (Good Anywhere Dog) in 1 week!


Thanks for the add on Facebook!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks Finch, I looked and realised I had posted in there previously and forgot. Keep us posted as to the training. I would love to learn more about what they do to create a therapy dog.


----------



## GoolsbyMD (Jan 29, 2012)

I have had Zoe for about 5 days now. Mostly write my blog while she is crashed out after play time. 
http://zoeintraining.blogspot.com/


----------



## anne_wilcrest (Oct 20, 2011)

so cute! 
poor zoe, friends she doesn't get to meet... ;D
how many weeks old is she?


----------



## GoolsbyMD (Jan 29, 2012)

She is just under 10 weeks.


----------



## DougAndKate (Sep 16, 2011)

I started a blog that was supposed to be about my design work. But it's pretty much ended up being about Elroy, go figure. Also some renovation stuff in our 90 year old house. Tale a look if anyone is interested...

http://freshforaday.wordpress.com/


----------



## Moose (Oct 2, 2010)

my blog isn't JUST about Moose, but he's talked about! http://floatingbackwards.blogspot.ca/


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks for posting those, everyone. I'll have a flickr page/album at least when our pup arrives in a few weeks. Few long...drawn-out weeks.


----------

